# city ruins



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm looking for kits for skyscrapers. I'm wanting to do a city ruins diorama where nature is growing back and reclaiming the land. Sadly I haven't been able to find any models that I'm looking for. Any shop links are appreciated.



Thank you for your time and advice


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Try some Z scale model RR structures.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You can also found some builidngs in HO and N scale RR kits as well.

Most modern glass skyscrapers are scratchbuilt that I know of.

What era are you wanting to replicate?

:lurk5:


----------

